# My baby girl and I got a bag limit....



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

She is my lucky charm.......


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Awesome!!! Great pic!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Fantastic !...... the is the best, when the little ones come along


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

WIN!! That is awesome. Well done getting the little one out.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

That's great! My daughter is now 16 and has been hunting with ne since she was your daughters size. I almost never hunt without her now. She is my best huntin buddy. I hope the same results for you!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice! And she looks happy!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Way to go. Always good to see the kids excited.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

my son Oakley came up..... He is not so lucky.... and not so willing.....


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

this post has made the idea of haveing kids a whole lot more appealing!!


----------

